# Tan-Through Bikinis?



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 22, 2008)

No more tan lines with Cooltan Tan Through Bikinis!

Have u tried 1 b4? Do u think they work?I live in Miami n lay out alot all summer so I get serious lines.Going to the tanning salon helps but I'm thinking these will help even more to keep me even? I work the desk at my mom's hair/tanning salon and I'm even thinking of suggesting we carry these.


----------



## breechan (Jun 22, 2008)

When I think of these, I think of burning my nips. Owch! Gotta put spf on those babies.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2008)

thats such a good idea! and they look just like normal bikinis which is good


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 22, 2008)

i'm gonna go for the gold cheetah print just to try i guess. some of their prints are a bit early 90's cheesey looking lol.


----------



## Nails (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh god no! Actual sun tanning is bad enough!! Either embrace the fake bake tan in a can or rock your pale skin!

That said, the bikinis are really cute!


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 9, 2008)

They are OK, I still had some tan lines.


----------

